# Slot Car Races In Kentucky ?



## Lucky 13 (Jan 6, 2008)

Are there any places in Kentucky that hold Slot Car races ?


----------



## billusac114 (Jan 6, 2008)

There is a very nice slot car track in louisville called bullitt speedway


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Get ahold of these guys as they are a great bunch to run with . Greg Carpenter is from Lexington but they have racers from all over including southern IN and WV too that show to race . Here ya go .....http://groups.yahoo.com/group/TRACK/

Bear :wave: *


----------

